# Any idea what to do with this blank canvas of a front room?



## chris6p (Feb 14, 2012)

Some better pics


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

post a floor plan with windows, fireplace, doors, radiators, etc.

Given that you are a single man, this makes available the option of using beer boxes for furniture. The options are endless.

But we'll need a floor plan first.


----------

